# Old motorcycle shop.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Put an entry in my blog about this one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Elucidate,elaborate & expand :huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Elucidate,elaborate & expand :huh:


 Well, I was trying to see if anyone bothers to look at the forum blogs ?

Anyway, this remaining shed used to be part of a thriving motorcycle business which was "mecca" for me and a lot of others over many years. Undoubtedly there will be many photographs in forgotten albums of places like this, most of them gone now. It would be great to find them.

Like "Willie Pit's", who's store kept my Panther running.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Now there's a good old Yorkshire company.

by lad, cum frum Clecky an wer so blathered on ale din they forget t frame Down tube an put injun there instead?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Now there's a good old Yorkshire company.
> 
> by lad, cum frum Clecky an wer so blathered on ale din they forget t frame Down tube an put injun there instead?


 Probably the best bike I ever had. Don't know to this day why I sold it.


----------

